# You will want to look at the NEW "IMPERIAL"



## Launchnet (May 4, 2006)

I like the new Chrysler 300, but wait until you see the new Chrysler "IMPERIAL". I seen it on the new car show on TV and what a beautiful luxury car this is. Watch this car sell. I still like my 1961 Chrysler 300 2Dr. HT best and it is in perfect condition. 100% restored to original. The 1st car on my website is my 300.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Hrm... 300D... I hate that car -- it's a Bentley/Rolls Royce Knock off. Copy-catting a $300,000 car in a $25-30k package ... just plain aggrevates me... (I've sat in a Bentley, there is definately a large difference. Only wished I coulda driven it... lol it was Twin Turbo'd V8 5.7 liter...) It annoys me because I keep turning my head (OOHH Bentley! OH darn just another Chrysler...) there's a ton of them near where I live.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

-=Rousseau=- said:


> Hrm... 300D... I hate that car -- it's a Bentley/Rolls Royce Knock off. Copy-catting a $300,000 car in a $25-30k package ... just plain aggrevates me... (I've sat in a Bentley, there is definately a large difference. Only wished I coulda driven it... lol it was Twin Turbo'd V8 5.7 liter...) It annoys me because I keep turning my head (OOHH Bentley! OH darn just another Chrysler...) there's a ton of them near where I live.


Erm... Ignore that... Seems I can't delete... I'm sure they're actually fine cars, I'm just a knock off nut, even if the knock off is good quality, looks good, and drives well, which I am sure the 300D does, from reading reviews, and based upon its popularity. Heck, it's a good value as well... 1/10th the cost of the Bentley, but at least some of the style - maybe not anywhere near quality, but... Oh well.


----------

